# JOGL: mit glTranslated wird nichts gezeichnet



## Pille (26. Mrz 2008)

Hi,
Blöde frage zu OpenGL mit JOGL. Ich bin gerade dabei ein einfaches Dreieck zu zeichnen. Das geht soweit auch, Farbe ändern klappt auch ohne Probleme, nur wenn ich die Position ändern will bekomm ich nur einen weissen Bildschirm. Hier mein Code:

```
public void display(GLAutoDrawable drawable) 
	{	
		//clear Background and render new
		GL gl = drawable.getGL();
		gl.glClear(GL.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT | GL.GL_DEPTH_BUFFER_BIT);
		gl.glClearColor(1.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f, 0.0f);
		myT.draw();
	}
	public void draw()
	{
		//this.getGL() liefert den aktuellen gl handler
		this.getGL().glTranslated(-0.2,0,0); //wenn ich dies auskommentiere gehts
		this.getGL().glBegin(GL.GL_TRIANGLES);
			this.getGL().glColor3f(color[0],color[1],color[2]); //array für Farbwerte
		  	this.getGL().glVertex3f(-1,-1, 0);  
		  	this.getGL().glVertex3f( 1,-1, 0);
		  	this.getGL().glVertex3f( 0, 1, 0);
		this.getGL().glEnd();
	}
```
Denke mal das hängt irgendwie mit glClear zusammen, aber mein OpenGL ist nicht das besten 
Öhm mal so nebenbei gefragt, wann genau verwende ich Pop/PushMatrix? Das brauche ich doch nur, wenn ich z.B: den Winkel per glRotate ändere und ihr dann wieder auf den vorherigen zustand zurückversetzten will oder?


----------



## Evil-Devil (27. Mrz 2008)

Tausch dein "this.getGL().glTranslated(-0.2,0,0);"

mal gegen ein "this.getGL().glTranslated(-0.2,0,-6);" aus, dann solltest du auch was sehen 

Du hast dein Dreieck derzeit direkt am Z Nullpunkt gezeichnet, dann ist es kein Wunder das du nichts siehst.

Als Tutorialeinstieg kann ich die NeHe Tutorials empfehlen
http://nehe.gamedev.net/


----------



## Pille (27. Mrz 2008)

Nee, das bringt leider keinen Erfolg. Also das Komische ist, wenn ich die Position nicht ändere sehe ich trotzdem das Dreieck. Ein ändern der Z-Position bringt nichts, ich sehe das Dreieck immer gleich.Genauso ist es beim Ändern dir X/Y Position


----------



## Evil-Devil (28. Mrz 2008)

Ok...

Welchem Kameramodus hast du denn derzeit gewählt: Orthogonal oder eine Räumliche Perspektive?


----------

